# Purchasing Labels



## omaolain (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone have any places they suggest for quality labels at affordable pricing? 

Some of the things I'm looking for in a label printer are:
-Quality
-Price (well understand that the aforementioned will affect this)
-Negotiable Quantities (ability to get smaller rolls of labels for limited batches)


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 20, 2009)

OMA, on this too! Google is your friend. If you don't want to cant, or wont make your own labels. Type "wine labels, wine label software, etc." into Google there are ALOT of people who will design and print labels for you, at a cost, of course.

Many will argue that making your own label is a direct reflection of the wine you created to deserve that label.

Are you computer Saavy at all? It is actually pretty easy to design and print your own even using the basic WORD program you most likely have in your computer.

Don't even need glue, just paint em on with milk.

Alot of the gang in here makes their own labels and am sure they will chime in.

If you use the search feature in here, try, "labels". There are some really nice and creative labels out there. I wish Wade would make a section just to display some of the cool labels out there.

Troy


----------



## omaolain (Oct 20, 2009)

look here hoss, I asked a simple question. I'm not certain if its common practice on this forum to come off hostile over basic things, if its only you or if you are just kind of having some kind of an off night but there is no reason to reply on here half cocked like something about my post insulted you.
I hate to be the one to tell this to you but forums are a place for people to exchange information about all kinds of topics and that may include references to companies they do business with.


----------



## upper (Oct 21, 2009)

Hoss is dead......Upper


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry OMA, I by no means trying to be hostile. I was responding to a thread YOU started regarding labels. Sorry I wasn't able to line you up with 40 different companies that provide label making services. Thats called research, I am a wino, not a scholar. I would probably have been willing to look up some resources for you, but now you'll have to hope for someone else to do it for you.

I was just trying to point out it may be fun and worthwile to make them yourself.

I was trying to exchange information. I thought thats why you came here.

If you feel I can be of no help or assistance I will be sure to not post on your ongoing threads.

There are alot of good and knowledgable people in here, I hope someone can help you in your search for wine making knowledge.

As for me, I'll stick to those who will share their knowledge with me.

Hoss is dead.

I am...Troy


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2009)

I make all my own so cant help you there. Arctic meant no harm on his post as I read it, he was just giving you some info on how some of us do it. If you feel anyone is harassing you please copy the link or comment and PM me so that I can chat with that person or give that person an infraction as I see fit. 
Try PMing Lakewood Wines as they do make wine labels.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for covering me on this Wade. Some people misread typed responses.

I am a proud member of this site and would like to consider myself a contributing member.

Mostly what I know, I learned here, and it makes me proud to be able to share and pass along that knowledge to anyone who shows an interest in learning.

OMA, if I can be of any help, it would be my pleasure, on behalf of this group to pass it along and share it with you.

If we weren't in this together, we would most certainly be on our own....with no knowledge whatsoever.

Troy


----------



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 25, 2009)

*Wine Labels*

You can check out our wine label selection at http://lakewoodwinery.
You can also design your own and print them on sheets, in ink,laser or wax.
You can also invest in a roll label printer (Primera,VP or indigo-$1000.00-$7000.00-$40,000.00 Respectively)
If you plan on 1000-2000 labels per year the $1000.00 primera willl pay for itself as the label print price 4X4 is about $12.00 per 100 compared to $30.00to $35.00 per 100 printed on sheet.
To color fast the ink labels you have to coat with a clear thermal ribbon on a thermal transfer printer add 2 to 3 cents a piece.(have to purchase the thermal printer also)

If you have any other questions about getting up and running with your labels, I will try to answer any post.(please be aware I have my limitations as we have personnel that produce our labels)

wwww.winemakingpantry.com

Regards
Frank


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

Great stuff Frank and its so awesome to see a winery jump in on a forum and hand us some secrets!


----------



## Malkore (Oct 27, 2009)

if you are particularly computer savvy, there's a Photoshop knock-off called "Gimp" that's freeware/open source. it has most of the same nifty tools as photoshop and I believe you can load the same filters and plug-ins with it too.

sometimes its as easy as taking an existing photograph, cutting out the center and dropping some text in there. i.e. take a photo of a vineyard, cut-out the center int he shape of a bunch of grapes, and then put your text in that space. viola!


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 27, 2009)

omaolain said:


> look here hoss, I asked a simple question. I'm not certain if its common practice on this forum to come off hostile over basic things, if its only you or if you are just kind of having some kind of an off night but there is no reason to reply on here half cocked like something about my post insulted you.
> I hate to be the one to tell this to you but forums are a place for people to exchange information about all kinds of topics and that may include references to companies they do business with.



I vouch for Arctic "Troy" too...I don't think I have EVER read a post of his that had any twinge of maliciousness. He is a puritan and was sharing his own experience with you. (BTW, Troy...it's NOT bad to be a puritan.)


----------



## rawlus (Oct 27, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> I vouch for Arctic "Troy" too...I don't think I have EVER read a post of his that had any twinge of maliciousness. He is a puritan and was sharing his own experience with you. (BTW, Troy...it's NOT bad to be a puritan.)



i would check out noontime labels, myownlabels, classic studio labels and wine labels direct - all are dot coms - all seem to have prices for any budget and lots of designs and templates to offer. i have not used any of them - but am considering having them do the printing of my own design just to get a colorfast/waterproof label that has an easy-to-remove adhesive.

rawlus


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 27, 2009)

Malk, I downloaded GIMP a while back and its seems like a great program. Only problem I had is that the help section(instruction manual) is only available online. It gets real tough to jump back and forth trying to learn a program. If you were willing to download and print the whole "manual" it would be a lot of ink.

Seems like an excellent program, and darn sure cheaper than photoshop.

Even "WORD". or MS Publisher would be good, but the main drawback there is you cant "layer", and you sure dont have the control as far as contrast, cropping, etc.

I forgot which one Wade uses, he just told us too!! But I looked at it a bit and it was well less than $100, and you can do alot with it.

When it comes to free software for doing things like wine labels, photo manipulation, etc. There are very very very few ones.( I spent a long time looking for one on line, trying to get a "free ride"). Not much out there. But if you are serious about a program to do the above mentioned, a more low key publishing/printing program may very well be worth the investment.

If you're not computer saavy, there are indeed some great resources for you to pay to have someone else do it. (You could always find a teeneger!!! No joke. They seem to be more computer saavy then I wil ever be, and I have been messing around with them for almost 30 YRS!!)

Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks NON, Raw, I think it was LUC who said he prints his own labels off his comp and uses milk to make em stick.

Theres actually alot of stuff in here about labels in the search. I don't know much about GIMP and similar programs, I do understand desktop publishing.

But again, for someone who isn't a "geek", there are some great resources out there to create a label for your wines.

Take Care


Troy


----------

